# Cann Tunnel, Plymouth - March '09



## Badoosh

Cann Tunnel, also known as Leigham Tunnel by some local folk, was part of the Plymouth & Dartmoor Railway section between Crabtree & Roborough. It was built in the 1820's, by sinking a shaft which was then worked outwards. It was one of the first railway tunnels in England, & certainly the first in Plymouth.
The railway was the brainchild of Sir Thomas Tyrwhitt, who was also responsible for the earlier construction of Princetown & Dartmoor Prison, & its purpose was to to carry granite from the Dartmoor quarries, peat & local produce from farms into Plymouth.It was known as "The Dartmoor Gauge" due it's unusual dimensions being 4' 6" & wagons were horse drawn, not by locomotive. All of the track were removed in 1916, bar the section between Crabtree & Sutton Harbour in Plymouth, which was retained as part of the Lee Moor Tramway.

The tunnel itself is 620 yards in length & was adapted during WW2 as a deep shelter for the workers of Devonport Dockyard complete with a bus stop outside one entrance to transport workers into the dockyard, also containing bays for an underground hospital, should the Blitz on Plymouth get so bad. This would have accommodated up to 3000 people. After the war it was used by the Royal Navy for depth charges. In the 1950's it was noted as part of a Central Register of Underground Accommodation. Later on, in the 70's or 80's, a small section at one end of the tunnel was used as a garage by a local who has since relocated. This probably explains the remains of car parts which exist in there today.

I first visited this tunnel early 2007 & since then others from this site, along with some who don't frequent forums, have documented it's existence, after which it was sealed up once again....until....a cold morning in early March walking the pooch, i'd realised that some cheeky chav had "opened sesame" once again. After a couple of calls another visit was made along with theterrorwheel, Chase779 & Dreamweaver.



Remnants of the the trackbed leading to the tunnel






Entrance to the tunnel





Closer view of the NE tunnel entrance





Interior view of the above entrance in complete darkness





Another view with the lights on





View with back to the entrance, stood in the section which was once used as a garage





The remains of a car





Inside the next section of tunnel, looking back towards the entrance





This image shows the original roof of the tunnel along with the later additions










Ladders lead to escape hatches & small service tunnels















This service tunnel...





...leads to this on the surface & possibly the central shaft, where the construction of the tunnel began





One of the sick bays from the WW2 era





Shot from the the waterlogged end, 8" deep in places





Some of the later more interesting grafitti...this from explorers from Crownhill Fire Station, early 90's





This from local historian Steve Johnson (Cyberheritage)





Finally, some life in the tunnel...there was lots of these beauties!





I had a pretty terrible time with the camera, so hopefully some of the other guys shots came out better. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

nice one m8,


----------



## sheep21

lovely detailed report, and a very interesting site to ( so much history!), doesnt seem to have suffered to bad over the years.

thanks


----------



## Foxylady

Excellent site and history, Badoosh. Interesting stuff.


----------



## theterrorwheel

you have managed to get a very good selection of pics posted badoosh, but they still dont give a clue of the cann tunnel back ache you get from being in this location, i cant really add much to this report but here is some pics anyway..






























service tunnel




badooshs photo number


----------



## Black Shuck

Excellent shots there guys, I can certainly imagine what type of backache you had. I certainly would not fancy that at all. The stalactite shots were mesmerising. Well done Guys!


----------



## justcurious

Bloody brilliant!! I`m hooked


----------



## nemesis

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5404&highlight=cann+tunnel


----------



## justcurious

I used to live in one of the flats just to the left of the path in picture one, I think the tunnel entrance was only about 50 yards from the end of my garden - had no interest in it when I lived there.....s*ds law again!!!!


----------



## Urban Mole

Nice find there matey, great photos and writeup too, nice to see, thanks.

Oh and the guy in the 3rd pic of theterrorwheels set needs a haircut


----------



## GeorgieKirrin

Nice report Badoosh - I never knew that bit about the local using it as a garage! Cheeky!


----------



## theterrorwheel

this was revisited by myself, badoosh,extrogg and justcurious, no need to mention having to walk around a busy carpark asking people if they are justcurious, i was a little worried where that may lead! anyway this was a first visit fo 2 of our team members and some more camera practice for the others,plus i wanted to try out my new mini mag with a terralux led conversion, here is a few of mine.


----------



## Badoosh

Nice little revisit & good to show the guys who hadn't seen it before. I've always wondered when the pipe inside was fitted & interestingly enough, on this visit we found the date scrawled in the concrete encasing it, assumably by the guys who did the work, the date being 21st February, 1961. We also noticed a large void in the tunnel roof this time round, which looks like it had work done on it in the past. I'd be interested to know if any of the guys from here who have visited Cann have seen it & have any ideas.

Here is the void, looks like the roof had work done on it.





Sitting below the void is this





1961 concrete grafitti









This looks like one of the original tramway sleepers, almost 200 years old.





Just Curious & Extrogg peering down the Cann





More inside shots


----------



## justcurious

Those pictures have come out fantastic, that was a really good visit!!


----------



## Darkness

I think i've just decided, Tunnels and underground sites in general, ROCK!
Cool explore badoosh, and excellent pics. can't be easy in that light!


----------



## strokesboy21

looks wikid its a pity i had to work


----------



## justcurious

That face in the concrete seems to show much more in the photo.....spookyicon_evil:icon_evil


----------



## v-w-chick

just been to this one, il make a post up about it 2moro, was a good 1


----------

